# Big weekend at a good show



## Bigmoose (Dec 7, 2010)

I am so happy.  All the work doing shows over the last 3 years I had my first $1000 sales day this past weekend.  It happened on Sat. which is day 1 of a 2 day show.  The second day was good but nothing like Saturday.  Now I hope my product lasts thru the Christmas shopping season.

Bruce


----------



## GardenGirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats, Bruce!  That's great.  Looks like your hard work is paying off.


----------



## c.a.p. (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome!  Where was the show?


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 12, 2010)

congrats on your show


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats! So what sold the best?


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Bruce!!  Hope you had some help in your booth.  There are 2 people including me in mine and there are times I wish I had another, and it'll snow in July before I have a $1,000 day!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats, Bruce!!


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 14, 2010)

c.a.p. said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Where was the show?


It was in Kalamazoo, MI.



> Congrats! So what sold the best?


By far this did.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/62220516/be ... er-shampoo

Bruce


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 14, 2010)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> c.a.p. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hop flavored lip balm? Are you infusing hops in some oil? I bought some hop oil, but it was very expensive.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 14, 2010)

Thats wonderful !


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Good for you!! I love to hear how someone is doing well selling soap.
Brilliant.


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 16, 2010)

> Hop flavored lip balm? Are you infusing hops in some oil? I bought some hop oil, but it was very expensive.



Yes I am and I will tell you it is not as easy as you might think.  And then the testing.  Really hops are not very pleasant tasting by themselves.  They are very bitter so I use a sweetner in them.

Bruce


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that is awesome here I was all super excited cause I had just done my first 500.00 market!!!!! Congrats again


----------

